# Asst. CS & Hysterectomy



## daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Asst. Cesarean Section & Hysterectomy

are these the correct codes

59514.80
59525


Daniel, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 8, 2008)

*Some questions*

Daniel,
Did your provider assist for BOTH the C-section and Hysterectomy?
Did your provider assist for ONLY the C-section, but did the hysterectomy on his/her own?
Are you in a teaching hospital?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Good questions.

I work in a Family Practice seeting. The OBGYN in are practice here, goes to the hospital monthly and does these services. 
With this said, the OBGYN doc. brings back the OP reports for us to code here.
And yes he assisted on the C/S and did the Hysterectomy.

Respectfully
Daniel,CPC


----------

